# Raccoons



## raymond (Oct 9, 2013)

Today when I left for work I did a putt around yard and noticed the foot prints of a raccoon trying to get into my tort den setting traps today hope for the best will relocate afterwards


----------



## ascott (Oct 9, 2013)

You will likely want to bring your tort indoors at night and relocation is a futile attempt...these critters will find their way back...unless of course you are maybe relocating to another state.....you may need to find an alternative to relocation as well as set up some type of critter proof enclosure....

Raccoons are no joke man when it comes to tortoise as food...


----------



## raymond (Oct 9, 2013)

Taking then 40 miles away up in the mountains other wise dispatch


----------



## Saleama (Oct 9, 2013)

I have a friend who's 12 year old Leo was killed by a raccoon last week. Relocation does not work unless of course you do what a lot of people do and relocate them into a trash can after locating a heavy or fast moving object in the direction of their head.


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 9, 2013)

me and a couple buddies were just talking about how smart these animals really are. dont underestimate them. 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 9, 2013)

Man eat them things ! They are yummy make a stew . 

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Silvestre Almanza (Oct 9, 2013)

Raymond, 

I use rat bait it works well. You have to stay on top of it, I have been rodent free for 4 years.


----------



## raymond (Oct 9, 2013)

Trapped one two more to go


----------



## nancykj (Oct 17, 2013)

Saleama said:


> I have a friend who's 12 year old Leo was killed by a raccoon last week. Relocation does not work unless of course you do what a lot of people do and relocate them into a trash can after locating a heavy or fast moving object in the direction of their head.



a real stupid thing to say. i am suprised that this forum allows post advocating hurting animals, yet will threaten to boot posts that might suggest something against the law, like picking up a hurt wild tort . if you set up a predator proof enclosure, as you should, this is moot. really pisses me off. as an all around animal lover.


why is moderator allowing these posts? rat bait? "eat them things"? wtf?


----------



## raymond (Oct 17, 2013)

I said trap and have been traping also said if there foaming at the mouth and not normaly aggressive then dispatching may have to happen remember the raccoon is not a endangered protected animal like the CDT but I can't speak for other post


----------



## bigred (Oct 17, 2013)

nancykj said:


> Saleama said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who's 12 year old Leo was killed by a raccoon last week. Relocation does not work unless of course you do what a lot of people do and relocate them into a trash can after locating a heavy or fast moving object in the direction of their head.
> ...





Everyone has their own opinion on what to do about racoons, no need to get to upset. I am perfectly ok with getting rid of them in any way necessary like I did in the past when they bit my box turtles tail off. Everyone thinks different and everyone has their own version of right and wrong


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: RE: Raccoons*



nancykj said:


> Saleama said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who's 12 year old Leo was killed by a raccoon last week. Relocation does not work unless of course you do what a lot of people do and relocate them into a trash can after locating a heavy or fast moving object in the direction of their head.
> ...





Sorry did not mean no harm . Where I'm from they are food just like pigs ,cows,fish,deer,and you get it . We are country folk and we eat all kinds of animals. But one point needs to be said you don't kill what you can't eat or use to get you something you can eat . Unless the thing you are killing means you or your loved ones harm . In this case it is trying to eat your pets or as I see them my loved ones . All my animals are taken care of to my best ability . As for saying eat them things they are yummy I am not sorry for that because they are yummy . I'm am sorry for you getting upset . I understand that not everyone goes hunting for there food . But in my house we eat what we kill . I think it teaches kids to have respect for wild life and it keeps the old ways of life going . What would happen if the stores everybody shops at where to close how would people eat you got it them raccoons are starting to look tasty .


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow, a raccoon really is yummy huh? (genuine, not sarcastic) I'd be very curious to hear more but my questions would take this too off topic lol.


----------



## nancykj (Oct 17, 2013)

raymond said:


> I said trap and have been traping also said if there foaming at the mouth and not normaly aggressive then dispatching may have to happen remember the raccoon is not a endangered protected animal like the CDT but I can't speak for other post



ah, so it is ok to kill an animal because it is not an "endangered protected animal"
even tho that animal is exactly where he should be. raccoons are indigenous to pretty much all of north america.
foaming at the mouth! please!! educate yourself. and again, i do not fault you coz i think you mean well but need some more info. i am blaming the moderators for allowing these posts
moderators, are you going to weigh in? or what??


----------



## tortadise (Oct 17, 2013)

nancykj said:


> raymond said:
> 
> 
> > I said trap and have been traping also said if there foaming at the mouth and not normaly aggressive then dispatching may have to happen remember the raccoon is not a endangered protected animal like the CDT but I can't speak for other post
> ...



Why would we(moderators) not allow a public display of opinion. Nothing I have read inferences as a violation of this forum, nor illicit activity. The OP seems to be taking a threat to his animals in a very humane way. trapping the threat and relocating it. The methodology could be exacerbated to death about morals, and again opposing or concurring opinions on whether or not it is "humane" or not. It may seem wrong or against your beliefs how some may present their opinion on the matter. However I have not seen any comments in violation of this forum.


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Oct 17, 2013)

I've had to dispatch a few raccoons over the years. I treat my pets like my children, you mess with my babies there will be consequences...


----------



## ascott (Oct 17, 2013)

Dispatch, seriously? Lets call it what it is, kill.

What type of enclosure do you have ? Don't get me wrong, these guys are crafty critters...since you know you have these animals in your immediate area, what precautions do you have in place to not allow injury to your tort by a raccoon?

I mean, if you trap and relocate or kill the three you are aware of, what then? You are apparently in an area that this is a common critter, you see what I mean?


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Oct 17, 2013)

Haven't had issues with torts as I keep them indoors at night, I had a group break into my chicken coop which I thought was raccoon proof and slaughter 5 of my hens. One night I woke up to a group of 3 trying to get in my house through the doggy door (which was locked but they busted the cover). My dog instantly went over and got in a fight with them. I tried to back them off with a shovel but it didn't work... So I killed the ones that wouldn't back off.

I haven't had any issues with them in 4 years...


----------



## wellington (Oct 18, 2013)

tortadise said:


> nancykj said:
> 
> 
> > raymond said:
> ...



Very well said Kelly. I second this. Although I am not for killing any animal just for the killing of it, I am all about protecting my family, pets. I personally would do what ever I could to not kill an animal. However, if that's what had to be done, I would. Well, I would have someone do it.


----------



## nancykj (Oct 18, 2013)

i am sorry if i offended anyone by my tone! the subject is just a sore point for me, but i certainly could have been more respectful. i know everyone loves and wants to protect their pets. actually, several years ago a raccoon, or 2 or 3, got into my koi pond and killed one of my 20 year old koi. just drug her out of the pond somehow (she was a good 15 lbs in weight) and ate her belly only, and just left her there for me to find in the am. i was devastated. so, i certainly understand the havoc these little monsters can wreak. again, i truly appreciate the opportunity to participate in this form, and will not be so confrontational in the future. special apology to kelly. thanks!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 18, 2013)

There is evidence that in pre-Columbian times raccoons were numerous only along rivers and in the woodlands of the Southeastern United States.[136] As raccoons were not mentioned in earlier reports of pioneers exploring the central and north-central parts of the United States,[137] their initial spread may have begun a few decades before the 20th century. Since the 1950s, raccoons have expanded their range from Vancouver Islandâ€”formerly the northernmost limit of their rangeâ€”far into the northern portions of the four south-central Canadian provinces.[138] New habitats which have recently been occupied by raccoons (aside from urban areas) include mountain ranges, such as the Western Rocky Mountains, prairies and coastal marshes.[139] After a population explosion starting in the 1940s, the estimated number of raccoons in North America in the late 1980s was 15 to 20 times higher than in the 1930s, when raccoons were comparatively rare.[140] Urbanization, the expansion of agriculture, deliberate introductions, and the extermination of natural predators of the raccoon have probably caused this increase in abundance and distribution.[141]

From: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raccoon#Distribution_in_North_America

They are called a 'supertramp' species by some biologist who are aware that raccoons' range has expanded by the virtue of people and how we modify the overall environment. It is exactly like exterminating mice in your pantry, rats in a grain silo etc.

I don't see/read any willy-nilly, advocacy of killing any animal for 'sport', whatever that may mean in this thread. All those introduced ants that we kill are also animals, and that is often done under the guise of managing our captives. Raccoons are also quite the petri-dish of zoonoses.

Will


----------



## SpdTrtl (Oct 18, 2013)

I live in an area ripe with coons, hawks and Texas buzzards and do whatever I can to protect my little guys by providing a safe secure outdoor habitat. 
I hear raccoons in my backyard about once/twice week even though I don't keep any accessible food or trash around back there. I think they like my fig tree. 
I shoo them away either by making a loud noise or shooting a bb gun close to them (not directly at them) but I have never seen them try to get to my torts, yet, knock on wood. I donâ€™t use poison or rat bait because my neighbors have cats and Iâ€™m not trying to hurt anyone elseâ€™s pets.
I have never shot one nor would try to hurt one without good reason but my pets are like my family and if I see something about to attack my family I would shoot it without a second thought.


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 18, 2013)

I think this thread and made its points . No body likes killing anything just to kill . I kill what I eat. Not just kill for fun or because something annoying me . If that was the case there would be a lot of dead people in my wake.


----------



## raymond (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey tortadise I happen to be a field researcher for the us foresty plz do not ever insult my education I didn't insult u or urs and ur walking a fine line between opinion and disrespect so plz be as nice as u can remember thumpers mom in bambie if u don't have something nice to say don't say it at all. And to figure out if a animal is rabid u must dispatch it u have to check the brain matter to determine if said animal is rabid or not, outs not like anyone said hey let kill a animal for fun and yes if a over population of raccoons is chasing harm to a protected animal ever the humane ppl will tell u to first try to trap the dispatch hope this helps u have a great day


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't see where your intelligence was insulted. Kelly was just saying the op or forum members weren't breaking any rules of the forum . By the way I respect your opinion and your job . I wish I could work with wildlife for a living but that is not what I do . I say we just need to stop this picking on each other and support the op's problems with raccoons . If it was my raccoon problem I would do the same as the op. But I would have some stew . Sorry but thats the circle of life . I would waste it . But to each there own .




Team Gomberg said:


> Wow, a raccoon really is yummy huh? (genuine, not sarcastic) I'd be very curious to hear more but my questions would take this too off topic lol.



Yes they are good eating . Just like rabbits. You cook the slow and low . In a crock pot just like you would cook beef stew . Yummy !!!! Some people just see them as big rats or pretty animals . I see the as one of gods gifts he gave us to live . Every animal on the planet is here for a reason . Some for food so to clean up after the bigger animals like them poo bugs uhhh. Thats just nasty eating poo . You get what I'm saying .


----------



## wellington (Oct 18, 2013)

raymond said:


> Hey tortadise I happen to be a field researcher for the us foresty plz do not ever insult my education I didn't insult u or urs and ur walking a fine line between opinion and disrespect so plz be as nice as u can remember thumpers mom in bambie if u don't have something nice to say don't say it at all. And to figure out if a animal is rabid u must dispatch it u have to check the brain matter to determine if said animal is rabid or not, outs not like anyone said hey let kill a animal for fun and yes if a over population of raccoons is chasing harm to a protected animal ever the humane ppl will tell u to first try to trap the dispatch hope this helps u have a great day



Not sure what you read. But, Kelly didn't say anything about you or your profession. Please, all be sure of what your reading, whose it is your reading and respond without threats and with respect.


----------



## raymond (Oct 19, 2013)

Over it


----------



## ascott (Oct 19, 2013)

> I happen to be a field researcher for the us foresty plz do not ever insult my education



I am sorry, however---I personally have met alot of idiots that work for the USFS and their education was entirely irrelevant ....




> Over it



Oh good. Although a proper apology to tortadise would have been the better choice, especially for an education Forestry employee ..


----------



## stinax182 (Oct 19, 2013)

i rehabilitate raccoons. they are incredibly smart animals. what they really love is marshmallows  releasing them far away, perhaps in a different town, does suffice. unless you're the only house for miles.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 19, 2013)

stinax182 said:


> i rehabilitate raccoons. they are incredibly smart animals. what they really love is marshmallows  releasing them far away, perhaps in a different town, does suffice. unless you're the only house for miles.



Word on the street is Oreos are better in their minds.


----------



## bigred (Oct 20, 2013)

I have never heard Tortadise ever say a bad thing about anyone on this forum ever. He is about as good as it gets here on the forum


----------



## ascott (Oct 20, 2013)

> Word on the street is Oreos are better in their minds.



Rats apparently think oreos are all the rage....




> I have never heard Tortadise ever say a bad thing about anyone on this forum ever. He is about as good as it gets here on the forum



Agreed and big ole DITTO Ed...


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 20, 2013)

stinax182 said:


> releasing them far away, perhaps in a different town, does suffice.



I never understood how dumping your problems (raccoons in this case) onto somebody else is a good plan. Plus you could be setting the animal up for a long painful death out in a foreign area with it's own "click" of creatures, traps, ect..,


----------



## raymond (Oct 20, 2013)

I said nothing bad about anyone but I have been called a idiot uneducated I am the one who needs to apologize u all need calm down take a chill pill plz


I take them to protected land with lots of natural space to roam where ppl are not allowed to go so its a safe place to relocate


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 20, 2013)

Okay folks Mod warning here.... stay on topic which is raccoons. Nothing more about education or lack of, ect.., ect.., Any more in such a tone will be removed.


----------



## kathyth (Oct 20, 2013)

To my Raccoon friends.


----------



## jaizei (Oct 20, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Okay folks Mod warning here.... stay on topic which is raccoons. Nothing more about education or lack of, ect.., ect.., Any more in such a tone will be removed.



I think this is sufficiently clear. Anything off topic (raccoons) will be removed.


----------



## ascott (Oct 20, 2013)

Jacqui and Jaizei....have a great day... 

Raccoons are fluffy, just keeping mention of the topic here


----------



## thatrebecca (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm traveling for business and hubby called to tell me he was awakened last night by what sounded like a person on the roof at about 3am. Turns out it was a raccoon about the size of a German shepherd. The coon hopped off the roof onto the ledge outside the bedroom window, which we leave wide open most nights to let in a cool breeze. Yikes. 

Our DTs sleep inside right now. I had been bringing them in for health/weather reasons, but in light of our recent visitor, I might be inclined to bring them in during warm weather as well...


----------



## stinax182 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: RE: Raccoons*



Jacqui said:


> I never understood how dumping your problems (raccoons in this case) onto somebody else is a good plan. Plus you could be setting the animal up for a long painful death out in a foreign area with it's own "click" of creatures, traps, ect..,



raccoons don't necessarily have a "territory" because they don't get along well with other animals, it's mainly based on food supply. they will always move from an area if it becomes over populated and food is scarce. and unlike other animals, they will gladly live under your porch or shed, even of it's just for the warmth and a couple trash scraps. they are very resourceful and are often not spooked by humans like skunks or opposums. if you want to live peacefully with raccoons that are bothersome there are many things you must do. close up any place they could nest, which is anywhere a cat can fit. lock up your trash and if you have animals that stay outside 24/7 they will probably always hang around.

when i say relocate i don't mean onto some private property or anything like that. it's never ideal to relocate something but if you can find a stream or river in a forest, it'd be great. when i release youngsters that I've bottle fed since their eyes were closed into the wild, i have a person with a lot of land where we build a box in a tree and they provide the babies with dog food for a couple weeks and they're always on their own after that.


----------



## nancykj (Oct 20, 2013)

kathyth said:


> To my Raccoon friends.



raccoons take good care of their babies


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 20, 2013)

stinax182 said:


> when i say relocate i don't mean onto some private property or anything like that. it's never ideal to relocate something but if you can find a stream or river in a forest, it'd be great.



I guess I misunderstood when you wrote it was okay to relocate the raccoons in: " perhaps in a different town". Most trapping seem to be done by folks folks in the city or towns and they always seem to say they are going to take them out to the country. I happen to live out in the country (actually the edge of a very small village) and next to a wooded river. We have enough with our own wildlife and don't need or want the added numbers and headaches from "well meaning" folks. We have enough to deal with the dumped dogs and cats.

Also folks do not get fooled that your animals are safe if the sun is out. When I had dealings with a family of coons, they started coming earlier and earlier in the evening.


----------



## stinax182 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: RE: Raccoons*



Jacqui said:


> We have enough with our own wildlife and don't need or want the added numbers and headaches from "well meaning" folks. We have enough to deal with the dumped dogs and cats.



i believe that's just something you have to deal with when you choose to live so close to nature. it invades your space because you're invading it. people who choose to live in the city have things like constant cars driving and people going about things at all hours of the day to deal with. so you think a raccoon is better off in the city it originated from with the cars and dangers rather than the forest where their natural food always replenishes itself? it's not like we're talking about a mountain lion that eats 50lbs of meat a day.....you would need a plan to release that.




Jacqui said:


> We have enough with our own wildlife and don't need or want the added numbers and headaches from "well meaning" folks.



what would you have someone do with a trapped raccoon then? like i said, there are ways to ensure they may not bother you but if you leave anything for them they are not leaving. and either way, raccoons shouldn't belong in the city. the fact that some feel more at home there than in the forest is sad but not all animals do what's best for them. the forest should be over populated with animals.....


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 20, 2013)

stinax182 said:


> i believe that's just something you have to deal with when you choose to live so close to nature.



There is a difference betweening dealing with naturally happens and what some person decided to dump out.



stinax182 said:


> so you think a raccoon is better off in the city it originated from with the cars and dangers rather than the forest



Yes, I do. That animal knows how to live in the city, it was born and raised there. It knows where it can find shelter, what routes are safe, where problem dogs live, where all the food dishes and garbage cans stand just waiting for them. I don't think most cities allow trapping, the kind where the animal gets it's paw caught in a trap. I don't recall when I lived in the city listening to the coonhunters and their packs of dogs. Nor do I recall cities having hunting and trapping seasons. We also do have those nice things called cars and trucks along with traffic at all hours. In the city, nice folks put out food on their porches to feed the cute coons or there are plenty of dog and cat food dishes not to mention garbage cans to hunt from. In the country we may have food dishes, but most folks are smart enough not to be feeding the coons. In the woods you have to actually hunt. So yes, I do think "city" coons belong in the city and "country" coons in the country.



stinax182 said:


> what would you have someone do with a trapped raccoon then?



After a lot of research, my own experience with coons, and a lot of soul searching, I think they should be humanely killed, just like we do with mice and rats.


----------



## sissyofone (Oct 20, 2013)

Speaking of bottle fed babies  I have one little girl top pic..Shes a little clingy she has a fit everytime she sees me.  The two boys just want their bottle and to sleep.
The mom was hit and killed on road.. 







Im a foster for wildlife rescue and rehabilitation. Its an exciting deal never know whats coming in or how many. Lol


----------



## wellington (Oct 20, 2013)

sissyofone said:


> Speaking of bottle fed babies  I have one little girl top pic..Shes a little clingy she has a fit everytime she sees me.  The two boys just want their bottle and to sleep.
> The mom was hit and killed on road..
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, I would love to care for baby coons. I don't want their mother killed though. They are so darn cute.


Some people, even in the bigger cities, like here in Chicago, have coon problems. They are live trapped and let loose in the forest preserves. City people don't kill coons, or other animals, they kill each other. Well, in the bigger cities anyway and in the areas I don't live. Most city coons were pushed there as there habitats get invaded by humans. Some will follow the tracks and not realize they wandered to far. Heck, we've even had coyotes down town chicago. Cougars, fox, opossum, you name it, it's been in the city some place. All relocated as long as it hasn't harmed someone.


----------



## redfootHbadger (Oct 20, 2013)

They are little bandits!


----------



## stinax182 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: RE: Raccoons*



Jacqui said:


> After a lot of research, my own experience with coons, and a lot of soul searching, I think they should be humanely killed, just like we do with mice and rats.



well honestly, i didn't know it was that big of a problem, having people drop off trapped animals. i didn't think it happened that often...most people call a pest control company and they either humanely kill it or release it onto private property they have a contact with. (this is my fathers job) and my comparison on the country and city was rash but regardless, if what you say is true about city born raccoons, then it goes the same for feral cats or for that matter, perhaps a couple of coyote pups? it does happen. raccoons are just another animal that carries disease, endangers children, pets and one that can be particularly crafty when it comes to survival.

and like i said, they do humanely gas a lot of the animals they get calls for. but you wouldn't believe the times my father has taken a mother and her babies out of someones' chimney and was told to kill them because there was no where to release them. that's how my mother and i started rehabilitating wildlife. and living in a city, I've never seen anyone leave food out for raccoons. they're terrified of them, actually. i suppose just because you live in a wooded area doesn't mean you like them, but you probably wouldn't run and get your bb gun, would you? my city is particularity.....worse than some, springfield, ma. but that's what's happened here before.




sissyofone said:


> Speaking of bottle fed babies  I have one little girl top pic..Shes a little clingy she has a fit everytime she sees me.  The two boys just want their bottle and to sleep.
> The mom was hit and killed on road..
> 
> 
> ...



they are gorgeous! so are you the person who cares for them as babies or the releaser? i care for them until they are old enough, have their shots and hit a certain weight then we bring them to another lady who provides them with food and water for a weeks. it is very exciting


----------



## sissyofone (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes i raise them till there old enough and then they go into a Sanctuary where they are vetted they also make sure they are able to eat enough on there own. And when all thats over with they release them.


----------



## thatrebecca (Oct 20, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> stinax182 said:
> 
> 
> > when i say relocate i don't mean onto some private property or anything like that. it's never ideal to relocate something but if you can find a stream or river in a forest, it'd be great.
> ...



Really? How early in the evening? Earliest I've seen raccoons in my urban LA neighborhood is about 10pm. Our torts come in at 5 or 6 this time of year.


----------



## Laura (Oct 20, 2013)

check your local laws about trapping and re locating wildlife.. its frowned upon in many areas... parasites, disease..


----------



## raymond (Oct 23, 2013)

I work for the ppl I would call about traping and relocating I have to do it with raccoons every quintet I pay for a vet check up and if they r desise and parasite free I move them to a protected wildlife sanctuary


----------

